# Bear foot archery flint(Swartz creek)



## zimmzala (Oct 20, 2007)

Does anyone now what happened to the shop? I hadn't been in there since last summer and when I tried to stop in just before Christmas they were closed. I really hope Matt just moved locations he is really nice guy and very knowledgeable. He even made my old bow whistle with one I his custom strings.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

From what I heard he was only leasing the building and it got sold. he wasn't even offered to buy it or release it. He has been out of it ever since but he is still making stings. New company called Center Circle Strings.


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

Center Circle Strings has always existed, even before the shop. Find him on Facebook if you need anything. I went to him for years before he opened the shop.

Good Luck!


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Was wondering the same thing stopped in there right before bow season started and picked up a hat, went back a few weeks later and the shop was empty. Wonder if he is going to open back up anywhere, that building is still sitting there empty.


----------

